# A question about emails



## licia (Jan 17, 2007)

I have yahoo as a provider for my email.  My in box shows new messages, but there are NO new messages. How do I clear this up? Must I delete all the messages I have and start over, or is there another way?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## amber (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry I dont know about yahoo email.  Maybe someone will be along to help out.  The only thing I can think of is if you have already read all your emails and didn't refresh the page, then it would still show up as having a new email.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 17, 2007)

I CAN HELP - I don't know either   sowwy


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 18, 2007)

licia, the following comes courtesy of my DH:

In case you had an older Yahoo mail account and you switched to the new Yahoo mail beta some time ago, you may want to switch back to the older Yahoo mail account to see whether this resolves the problem.  This is so because betas are experimental versions of new products and therefore not completely free of bugs and hiccups.

If you are using the older Yahoo Mail account, it is better for you to ask Yahoo directly how to resolve your problem.  From the Yahoo Mail page that displays your inbox, go to the upper left-hand corner to the 'Mail' tab and click the small triangle that faces down.  In the small pop out window that opens click on 'Help."  This will take you to the Yahoo Mail Online Support page.  Navigate to the bottom of this page and click on the link 'How do I contact Yahoo Mail Customer Care?'.  This will take you to a page where you can post your question to Yahoo and wait for their answer.


----------



## licia (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks so much. It is showing more unread messages this morning. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jan 18, 2007)

do u have a junk mail box / spam filter setup on it?  it may be routing the junk mail to that box and notifying you that u have new mail..but its not itn your in-box.


----------

